# Masticatory Muscle Myositis (MMM)



## vizslalover (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello!
I'm new to the forum. 
I have a 5 year old male, named Oliver. We live in South Florida.
My family and I adopted Oliver when he was 5 months. He is our beautiful, smart, funny best friend. 

Yesterday I took him to the vet for the yearly check up and as soon as the tech saw him she started asking questions about the shape of his head. I was puzzled to say the least... After checking Oliver the vet explained to me that Oliver's masticatories muscles are starting to atrophy. This can be a symptom of MMM (masticatory Muscle Myositis, an autoimmune disease). Oliver doesn't t have any other symptoms yet. The vet sent a blood sample to be tested for MMM. If it comes back positive he needs to be treated with a strong dose of prednisone for a long period of time (4-6 months). 
I spent the day researching the internet and my heart felt after reading about this disease and other possibly autoimmune diseases in Vizslas with same symptoms. 

Oliver is already on a raw diet and the vet suggested to start immediately with probiotic and other strong natural immune system booster. I'm in favor of holistic medicine and I'm also looking into a alternative treatment to prednisone. I have to be honest that I'm scared, I want the best care for Oliver and as now I'm at lost, that is why I decided to write on the forum today to see if somebody did or is dealing with this problem and can give me suggestions or insight about this terrible illness, so I can make the best decision to help Oliver during this difficult time. 

Thank you very much


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did remember this topic from 3 years ago.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3364.msg22863.html#msg22863


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Oliver!
It's rare that your V would be developing Myositis this late in his life, but not completely impossible. Did your vet give any other possibilities as to why his head muscles are wasting away?

My mom actually has the human form of this disease. If your V does have this, be careful with immune boosting supplements. The cause of this disease is actually form the immune system being in overdrive. The treatment for this disease is prednisone as you stated, and then also immune *suppressant* drugs much like organ transplant recipients are on.


----------



## vizslalover (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you very much for the replays!

TexasRed post was very informative. Thanks

Lilyloo, the vet is waiting blood work results before suggesting any other causes. Than you for the precaution about immune boosting supplements, that make sense! I will wait and talk to the vet again before starting them. 
Sorry to hear about your Mom, hope she is feeling ok. Autoimmune diseases are unfortunately to common... 

I will post soon his diagnosis and hopefully his good prognosis !!


----------

